# Newbie question about pocket holster carrying and blue jeans question.



## KrazyKidCurry (Jan 16, 2016)

I recently bought a Kimber micro 380 for pocket carry. I haven't bought a pocket holster yet. I'm trying to decide on a front pocket holster which is a little tight but works or a back pocket carry with the style that
has the flap where it looks like a wallet tip sticking out of your pocket. Which do most people prefer? Is it annoying and uncomfortable with a wallet carry sitting on it in a public place for an hour or two. I don't really want to buy two holsters and end up not using the one that I like the least. My other question is there a brand of blue jeans that has larger that normal pockets that are more suitable for pocket carry? I wear Levi's and wrangler now. A 380 fits but it's a little tight. Thanks for any helpful input.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You mention it is a little tight. Perhaps pocket carry is not the way to go at least not with tighter fitting jeans. You have to take into consideration how quickly you can draw and fire the weapon. With the Micro .380 you also have to disengage the thumb safety while drawing the weapon. You might want to consider carrying inside your waistband for concealment. I wouldn't recommend carrying it in a back pocket, not only would it be more difficult to draw, it would be much easier for a "pick pocketer" to steal. If you do decide to pocket carry you'd be better off with cargo pants and larger pockets. This way you can get your entire hand around the gun and it will also be easier to disengage the safety while drawing the weapon. I'm not too crazy about carrying a single action semi auto "cocked and locked" in a pocket to begin with especially when there are other guns that are better suited for that purpose. Such as an S&W Model 442 or it's variant's, Glock G42, G43 or any other small .380, 9mm. DA/SA, DA only or striker fired semi auto where a safety does not have to be disengaged, or the hammer manually cocked (condition's 1 and 2) before it can be fired. Drawing from a pocket is a lot different than drawing from an inside the waistband or outside the waistband holster especially with a single action semi auto such as the Micro .380 and it's counterparts.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

I carry my Kahr P380 in a back pocket holster made by bearcreek holsters. There is also another manufacturer called uncle George that makes a nice rear pocket holster. Its really comfortable and like sitting on your wallet, gets to be more comfortable over the weeks and months. They will fit in the rear pocket of wrangler or levi jeans, just wear a shirt that covers your waist. 

I really wouldn't worry about pickpockets, but I'm with desertman, I don't feel comfortable carrying "cocked and locked" in a pocket.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Ever since the 12 year old girl picked my pocket in Italy, I never put anything valuable in my back pocket.

I have a couple of nice suede pocket holsters. These work better in dress pants than jeans, but I carry with jeans.

You may need a new wardrobe. ;-)


Lately I'm wearing cargo pants. No fast draw for me :-(


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AZdave said:


> Ever since the 12 year old girl picked my pocket in Italy, *I never put anything valuable in my back pocket.
> *
> I have a couple of nice suede pocket holsters. These work better in dress pants than jeans, but I carry with jeans.
> 
> ...


Neither do I. Especially not a gun. Cargo pants work well for carrying both wallet and gun. Wallet in a front lower pocket, gun in the top. I've practiced enough that I can draw and fire in a split second with a few different types of weapons. A Glock G26/27 is about as large as you'd want to get wearing cargo pants. A G43 is much better. Without a doubt though an S&W hammerless J-Frame .38 is by far the quickest. It's only drawback is the long double action trigger pull and 5 round capacity. The G26 is 10+1 and the G43 6+1. You do not want to carry anything less than a .380, better yet at least a 9mm. A pocket "nine" is a lot easier to control than a pocket .40 and is better suited for self defense than a .380.

I've found that with the right type of gun, pocket holster and pants, pocket carry is the best for personal self defense purposes. Just draw the gun and surprise! You don't have to reach and with a little bit of practice it's just as fast as if you took your hand out of your pocket. It's never a good idea to carry a gun loose in a pocket as it will flop around making it more difficult to draw. A holster will hold it upright and in the same position. Besides it will cover the trigger guard, an important safety feature. It's also never a good idea to carry anything else in that pocket except for the gun and holster.

Another thing to keep in mind in a self defense situation especially while out and about in public is that you ain't gonna' have much time. Speed, accuracy and the element of surprise will be your best friends. You just want to be able to, in a split second draw, fire and hit your target. It ain't gonna' be like at a shooting range or out in the middle of nowhere blasting away at stationary targets. Choose your equipment and method of carry wisely and don't forget to practice. The last thing you'd want is for a potential assailant to grab a hold of your gun. One of the main reasons why I don't advocate open carry while in public, not only that an armed assailant may take you out first, more than likely if they have a gun it will already be out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

AZdave said:


> Ever since the 12 year old girl picked my pocket in Italy, I never put anything valuable in my back pocket.
> 
> I have a couple of nice suede pocket holsters. These work better in dress pants than jeans, but I carry with jeans.
> 
> ...


Good advice here. Personally, I would never carry a pistol in my back pocket either. It would be tough to get to, and the advantage of front pocket carry is that you can rest your hand on your defensive pistol, while it is still in your pocket...no one is the wiser.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I carried a pocket-size .45 for about 15 years, until that ol' arthritis got me.

I suggest that the best place for a pocket pistol, as others have said, is in the strong-side front pocket, in a holster that covers its triggerguard and immobilizes its safety lever.
Absolutely nothing else goes into that pocket. _Nothing._

My reload was always carried in my weak-side cargo pocket. That's where I still carry it, even though I now carry the pistol OWB.

I must note here that I do not think that a single-action semi-auto with a safety lever is a good choice for pocket carry. There's just too much of a possibility that the safety lever will somehow move itself to "off."
Instead, I suggest that a DAO semi-auto is a much better choice: No safety to deal with, except a longish trigger action, and, of course, the safety device in your head, there between your ears.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

A Kydex holster might be worth a look. Very thin & contoured to the gun's shape. I tried 2 "one-size-fits-all" neoprene pocket holsters, which were too thick. Got pair of Kydex front pocket holsters for the LCRs & one for the Pico. I don't even need back pockets because I never use them for anything. Phone, keys, wallet & gun stay in front. Too easy to get picked. Nothing else in the gun pocket. I wear Wranglers with the "Comfort Flex" waistband. 100% cotton but the waistband stretches up to 2" which I really like because I can carry IWB without buying oversize jeans. I rarely carry IWB though, just throwing this out FWIW.


----------



## KrazyKidCurry (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the helpful input. It looks like I'm probably going to be buying some cargo pants. My next trip to the gun shop I will try a inside the waist holster to see how it feels. I never tried one on I just automatically thought it would feel very uncomfortable against your side. Maybe not I will walk a little and sit down to see how it feels. I like what Babbalou said about the neoprene one size fits all. I'm looking at a few custom holsters makers for a exact molded fit. There's an old saying - Buy nice or spend twice. I don't want to upgrade later. Once again thanks for the input. Everyone on this board is nice I'm glad I joined.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

KrazyKidCurry said:


> Thank you everyone for all the helpful input. It looks like I'm probably going to be buying some cargo pants. *My next trip to the gun shop I will try a inside the waist holster to see how it feels.* I never tried one on I just automatically thought it would feel very uncomfortable against your side. Maybe not I will walk a little and sit down to see how it feels. I like what Babbalou said about the neoprene one size fits all. I'm looking at a few custom holsters makers for a exact molded fit. There's an old saying - Buy nice or spend twice. I don't want to upgrade later. Once again thanks for the input. Everyone on this board is nice I'm glad I joined.


You're welcome! If it's the Micro .380 you'll be carrying in an IWB you probably won't even notice it. Be sure to position it where you'll have the easiest and quickest access to it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And practice, practice, practice!


----------

